# 69 Schwinn Stingray Project



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 14, 2022)

Picked this up today , needs a little TLC . Plans are to find a guard and whole brake system, add some Schwinn blackwalls and keep it fenderless. I will post a wanted ad for those parts .


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 5, 2022)

Thanks to the guys that provided parts I needed to complete ( coasterbrakejunkie1969, Hoagie57 )


----------



## nick tures (Feb 5, 2022)

nice job !!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 6, 2022)

Real sweet ride , nice job.


----------

